# Surf Fishing in Rodanthe



## pierguy81 (Oct 19, 2006)

I am here in Rodanthe for the frist time. We surfed fished all day yesterday. We landed 20 Pampanos, 1 flounder, 1 black drum, and 1 whiteing. A few questions for you seasoned vets to surf fishing on the OBX.

1. Is this what I can expect the rest of the week? I hope so.

2. I have a drum rig and some mullet, I get the rig out a good ways ut never fell a hit, I reel in and my ait is gone? Why?

3. Any other sugestions for bait to catch more black drums/flounder?

Thanks yall.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*its those little guys eating the bait.*

Keep aat it though, anything can happen.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Dont let those little guys get you too worked up. They almost drove me nuts a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You'll keep it out there a little longer with a cob head,but they will eventually get that as well..

Good going on the pomps..


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*The heads have it...*

It could be bluefish picking you. If you can get one, use his head...I get great hits from drummies on them, just never managed to get a big boy yet. Of course, the sharkies like them too.


----------



## pierguy81 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Clear grass*

Last 2 days have been the pits. Some clear sea weed has been in the surf and its all getting on your line. I have no idea what it is, but no one is fishing here.

Went to the inlet and landed a nice trout though.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

heres the skinny on the grass -- its alive!!
evrybody's hoping for wind/rain or somethin to blow it away or out!
www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45293


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

the grass was there all this past weekend really making it unfishable. had to go up north by OI to get away from it.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

its pretty at night ....like a glow in the dark snow ball fight


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I fish Rodanthe beach several times a year and I've never caught 20 pampano in a day. You had a good day! Any big ones? What did you catch them on?


----------



## pierguy81 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Shrimp*

Landed all the pampanos on shrimp. They ranged from about 4oz to the largest being 2lbs. It made for a good fish fry for the family.


----------

